# On the Beach



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I took this in Santa Barbara while testing out my new ND filter. Settings on my 18-55mm lens, Canon Rebel T3 were: F/22, 175 Seconds, ISO 100. This was originally color, but I decided it may look better black and white-I usually don't do much B/W, so all criticism is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 18, 2017)

the file is big, I recommend posting it resized and clicking on option "full image" when posting


----------



## Juga (Apr 18, 2017)

How many stops is the ND filter?

Just my opinion but there are two main issues with it the first being that the horizon is almost in the middle of the frame and the second is that there is no real definition between the sky and the water they look pretty much to be the same color.

With sunrises/sunsets the sky, clouds, and the colors tend to be the biggest features unless you have foreground to really frame with it. Not saying that B&W doesn't work because they can. These are just my two cents.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree that this could use a bit of a crop. I'd take a chunk off the bottom - the beach is not the interesting thing here and it's not needed to frame anything else. 

As far as processing, I'd say the midtone greys are too dominant. Normally, with this kind of smooth water long exposure, the color can help give the image some depth so it doesn't look so flat. For a black and white image, however, you need more contrast to achieve that and to get more drama in the sky. Otherwise, it's just smooth grey flatness.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 18, 2017)

It is a fairly uninteresting picture.  There is a content bar of uninteresting/interesting which most processing and field tricks cannot overcome. I like limr's suggestion to crop from the bottom. To up the success factor in your picture I would:

1) Crop out most of the beach leaving a small triangular sliver;
2) Up the global contrast a touch;
3)  Hit the water with some dodging, the wand set on Highlights; and
4) Hit the clouds selectively and hard with dodging and burning (dodging to make portions of the clouds brighter and burning to add definition).

Yes, the ND filter works and long shutter speeds work, but you still need image content to pull all those elements together. The more you shoot and the more you use various photographic techniques the better understanding you will have of when and how to use those tools.  Good Luck and Good Shooting.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 18, 2017)

You've gotten some good advice above. One thing that I would be interested in seeing is the color version, possibly cropped as suggested.


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Juga said:


> How many stops is the ND filter?
> 
> Just my opinion but there are two main issues with it the first being that the horizon is almost in the middle of the frame and the second is that there is no real definition between the sky and the water they look pretty much to be the same color.
> 
> With sunrises/sunsets the sky, clouds, and the colors tend to be the biggest features unless you have foreground to really frame with it. Not saying that B&W doesn't work because they can. These are just my two cents.



I used a 10 stop ND filter for this one. Thanks for the advice! Yeah, I was trying to add more contrast to make the sky and water stand out a little more, but I am pretty new to Lightroom and I was having trouble finding a good midpoint for the colors. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

limr said:


> I agree that this could use a bit of a crop. I'd take a chunk off the bottom - the beach is not the interesting thing here and it's not needed to frame anything else.
> 
> As far as processing, I'd say the midtone greys are too dominant. Normally, with this kind of smooth water long exposure, the color can help give the image some depth so it doesn't look so flat. For a black and white image, however, you need more contrast to achieve that and to get more drama in the sky. Otherwise, it's just smooth grey flatness.



Thanks for the help! I played around with cropping, but will definitely go back to that. I will be sure to play around with the contrast too!


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> It is a fairly uninteresting picture.  There is a content bar of uninteresting/interesting which most processing and field tricks cannot overcome. I like limr's suggestion to crop from the bottom. To up the success factor in your picture I would:
> 
> 1) Crop out most of the beach leaving a small triangular sliver;
> 2) Up the global contrast a touch;
> ...



Thank you for the tips! I do think I am guilty of using the filters to try to make an image out of nothing, but I agree that I should be looking for better content to begin with. I appreciate the help!


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

ronlane said:


> You've gotten some good advice above. One thing that I would be interested in seeing is the color version, possibly cropped as suggested.



Here is the color image with a quick crop, I didn't really like how it came out in color too much-this is unedited.


----------



## limr (Apr 18, 2017)

noahx1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > You've gotten some good advice above. One thing that I would be interested in seeing is the color version, possibly cropped as suggested.
> ...



This is the crop I had in mind, and it definitely directs the viewer's attention more clearly towards the horizon and sky.

I think the same techniques as Gary mentioned could brighten this color version up as well. I generally prefer the more subtle colors that you captured here to the oversaturated treatment that many sunset images get, so I would try to keep those gentle colors. You could, however, make them more dramatic with some contrast and selective dodging and burning. The rocks play a big part in breaking up the super smoothness of the image, so perhaps there's also a way to play those up a bit.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 18, 2017)

I think with some tweaking, that color with that crop could be a better image than the b&w one. Some levels and or curves adjustments with some dodge and burn


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

limr said:


> noahx1 said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



Thanks! My main issue with the color photo was that the clouds were too similar in color to the blurred ocean. I guess that plays into the black and white photo too, but I figured adding a bit of contrast in that one could spice it up. I will definitely edit the color one and post it later on though!


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

ronlane said:


> I think with some tweaking, that color with that crop could be a better image than the b&w one. Some levels and or curves adjustments with some dodge and burn



Thanks! I must admit, though, that I am pretty bad with tools like the brush in Lightroom. Whenever I use dodge/burn, the new coloring always bleeds into different parts of the photo. Should I just be more patient and use a smaller brush size with larger feathering?


----------



## ronlane (Apr 18, 2017)

zooming in and patience are part of it. Also, double check the area being painted by clicking on the box at the bottom that shows what you've already painted over.


----------



## GWWhite (Apr 18, 2017)

It just doesn't do it for me. You lost so much detail to the extended exposure and the dark areas that it detracted from what may have been interesting in the photo.


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

ronlane said:


> zooming in and patience are part of it. Also, double check the area being painted by clicking on the box at the bottom that shows what you've already painted over.


Great, thanks a ton for the tip!


----------



## noahx1 (Apr 18, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> It just doesn't do it for me. You lost so much detail to the extended exposure and the dark areas that it detracted from what may have been interesting in the photo.



Yeah, I was trying to get a motion blur with the clouds and the ocean, but I definitely think it blended together far too much and got too flat.


----------

